# Chrono Reset On 7T34



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

I've replaced the battery in a friends Seiko chrono 7T34-6A0A (or 6A09 in the States).

I've set the time and date for him but can't figure out how to zero the chrono. I have two chronos myself so know how to use one..... normally!

If anyone can help me out, I'd be grateful!

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi Lewis,

Google is your friend...


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Believe it or not, I've tried. YouTube too. I've seached this and other forae.


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Many chronos reset the same way;

First pull out the crown and the top pusher will change the hours sub-dial and you can set it correctly. Then use the bottom pusher which will change the large second sweep hand. Then push in the crown and pull it out again, and reset the 30 minute counter using the top pusher.

That should do it, good luck.


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks for that. Using your instructions, I've managed to reset the 30 min counter, but still can't manage the large second hand. Here's a picture if that helps:










Thanks again for your help so far.


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Maybe try the four o'clock button first. If not, then do the two o'clock, repush and repull the crown and try again. Perhaps try holding the four o'clock pusher...


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

The "pusher" at 4 is a second crown :wallbash:


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

So you've fixed it, I take it?

:yahoo:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

It should be in the list here:-

http://www.thewatchsite.com/index.php/topic,21.0.html

Mike


----------



## MTX371 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi guys,

I have a 7T34-6A90 and need your help...

The minute hand of the stopwatch doesnÂ´t move at all...

Neither if stopwatch runs nor if I try to reset it with the 2 oÂ´clock button whilst 3 oÂ´clock button is on the first level... :shocking:

And also the date isnÂ´t working properly - adjusting with 3 oÂ´clock first level is possible, but it doesnÂ´t change automatically, if the next day begins... :mda:

Please help me out!

Cheers!

Tim

P.S: Changed the battery, donÂ´t know how to make the battery-reset... Tweezer and then "AC" and "+" on the battery? A second, a minute?


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

Tim,

the reset (ground the AC) only needs to be performed for a second or two at most.

Personally I think you have a defective movement, one that's died due to age or battery leakage or possibly rust (due to moisture ingress).

Taking the 7Txx movements apart is very tricky due to their size, the plastic bridge and main plate and how they are held together (with clips rather than screws).

It can be done, but requires huge patience and dexterity.

There will be a reason for the fault(s), but actually fixing them will probably be hard.


----------

